# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τροφή για καρδερινοκάναρο

## panos70

Καλημερα σε ολους θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποια ειναι η καλυτερη τροφη για το καρδερινοκαναρο, τροφη για καρδερινα τροφη για καναρινια η τροφη μισο καρδερινα μισο καναρινι;παντος οπτικα το καρδερινοκαναρο μιαζει περισσοτερο με καρδερινα στο ραμφος του

----------


## jk21

η αναμικτη χορηγηση για μενα ειναι το καλυτερο σαν επιλογη .

εγω θα εδινα πχ

*MANITOBA** T3 PLATINO*
*Κεχρί , νίζερ ,λευκή περίλλα , λινάρι  χρυσό ,καναβούρι

(απο μαγαζι εκει ή καποιο e shop )

ή 

**SLAATS  CANARY  STYLE :Κεχρί , περίλλα λευκή , λιναρι κόκκινο  , βρώμη , κανναβούρι ,νίζερ  ,μίλλετ ( panicum )  

(δεν το βρισκεις στη θεσαλλονικη ομως )
*

ή οποιο αλλο μιγμα για καναρινια με αρκετη περιλλα 


σε συνδιασμο με  ενα πολυποικιλο μιγμα για ιθαγενη σαν το 

*MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI*

*Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, ΚεχρίΚαναδά, ΛευκήΠερίλλα, Μαρουλόσποροςλευκός, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), ΧρυσόςΛιναρόσπορος, Μαρουλόσποροςμαύρος, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Κία, Σπόροςνυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte), Σισαμόσπορος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (selvatico), Αγριόσποροιλιβαδιού, Ντοματόσπορος, Σπόροςβασιλικού, ΝίζερΙνδίας, Ρούψενκόκκινο, Υβρίδιομαύρουηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδιψιλό, Αποφλοιωμένηβρώμη, ΛευκόΜιλέτ, Κάρθαμο.




*σε αναλογια 2 μερη απο το 1ο και 1 μερος απο το 2ο σε ξεχωρες ομως ταιστρες γιατι το 2ο εχει και μικρους σπορους

----------


## panos70

Επειδη δεν μπορω να βρω μανιτομπα ,θα παρω τη

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη για το ποστ

----------


## vag21

manitoba t3 platino και manitoba carduelidi δινω εγω στην αναλογια που προτεινε ο δημητρης και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## jk21

> Επειδη δεν μπορω να βρω μανιτομπα ,θα παρω τη





http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...n=166&pro=5123


*Composition*


  Canary seed
46
%



 Rapeseed
25,5
%



 Niger seed
7
%



 Linseed
7
%



 Peeled oats
5,5
%



 Hempseed
5
%



 Blue mawseed
4
%






αυτο ΠΑΝΟ ειναι ενα αντιστοιχο σε ποικιλια σπορων μιγμα σαν αυτο των καναρινιων .απλα εχει 50% σχεδον αμυλουχους και οχι 75% που εχουμε πανω κατω στα καναρινια .αν μαλιστα ενα τεραστιο ποσοστο (οι μισοι λιπαροι ) ειναι το rape seed (μαυρο ρουπσεν ) για το οποιο ... βγαζω καντηλες ,μην περιμενεις να εχω θετικη γνωμη 

αν πρεπει ντε και καλα να παρεις μιγμα verse γιατι αυτο εχει αυτος που ψωνιζεις ,τοτε θα δινεις στην μια ταιστρα το μιμγα των καναρινιων σου (2 μερη ) και στην αλλη να παρεις και να δινεις ενα μερος απο αυτο 

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...=6879&pro=5129

αυτο σαφως εχει σπορους για καρδερινες

----------


## mitsman

Πανο απο την εμπειρια μου μιας και ειχα 2 καρδερινοκαναρα 12 και 13 χρονια αντιστοιχα.... ενα καλο μειγμα για καναρινια ειναι υπεραρκετο!!!!!

----------

